# Free christmass moss



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

I have about 5 golf ball portions free for anyone in need. 
Must be picked up today.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

rats it's 10:00pm and just now seeing this. I could use a couple portions for my bonsai tree scape that I'm about to put in my rimless 14g cube.


----------



## quietgamer (Aug 11, 2004)

If the moss still available, I can take the rest. I live in Keller, TX


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

Is any of it still available?


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

I am willing to give away 2-3 golf ball portions for free to members here. Still have many available. I just rescaped and took a bunch of trimming of numerous plants, have 20 gallon long densely filled with moss for $80 takes all. 
If you want the free portions, just pm me.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Fish gallery has some weeping moss. 5.99 6.99 for portion cups. (a little bit bigger then what hot sauce from taco bur. in) .


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

I may pick up few weeping moss portion when they move closer to galleria.


----------

